# Coronavirus home office



## Master slacker (Mar 26, 2020)

I found myself a new home office this morning that'll work until around noon and I'm wondering what everyone else's new work environments are like.  In the afternoon I'll have to move back to the dining room table.


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a two computer setup.  When we finished out our basement and added a guest suite, I took over the old guest room as an office.  It works pretty well.  I like the two computer (Mac and laptop PC) set up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 26, 2020)

Please excuse the empty bookshelves, I plan on populating them


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 26, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Please excuse the empty bookshelves, I plan on populating them


Neato! Where is this room in the house?


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2020)

Currently set up with a laptop and an old Dell monitor, sitting on top of the folding table that Honda used to include in the back of their previous generation CRV's.  Stealing that thing out of there before trading the car in was one of the smarter moves we've made!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 26, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Neato! Where is this room in the house?


This is the bonus room in our basement. Eventually my plan is to convert it to another bedroom, but to do that I need to expand the window well and add a smoke detector.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a pretty nice set up in the craft/guest room. My yarn taunts me all day. I'm grateful work let me bring home my two monitors.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 26, 2020)

After studying for the PE in this room, I made Boyfriend replace the desk when I moved in. Since I had a feeling I'd end up working from home due to snow at somepoint. So we built the desk: It's 30in deep by 60in wide. And as you can see, due to the size &amp; quantity of paper I have, I bought up my folding table and I utilize the bed &amp; floor as much as I can (fighting against the roomba &amp; the dog tho. both are work place hazards right now)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 26, 2020)

Decent view out my window.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

*sadly continues to work from office not located at home*


----------



## P-E (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 26, 2020)

P-E said:


> View attachment 16967


Dude, NSFW tag please!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

Gotta get a better chair


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Gotta get a better chair


The gun is hilarious to me...is that your “tech support?”


----------



## Roarbark (Mar 27, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Please excuse the empty bookshelves, I plan on populating them


Hello guitars! 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> After studying for the PE in this room, I made Boyfriend replace the desk when I moved in. Since I had a feeling I'd end up working from home due to snow at somepoint. So we built the desk: It's 30in deep by 60in wide. And as you can see, due to the size &amp; quantity of paper I have, I bought up my folding table and I utilize the bed &amp; floor as much as I can (fighting against the roomba &amp; the dog tho. both are work place hazards right now)


Hello Christmas Cactus!



vhab49_PE said:


> Decent view out my window.


Hello Deer!



Road Guy said:


> Gotta get a better chair


Road Guy is ready if computer freezes up. 

Not posting mine cause it's sad compared to all of these


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 27, 2020)

View behind me. The bear is watching


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 27, 2020)

I like the ruffled pattern of the blood splat on the wall.  Very nice


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Work let me grab my chair from the office to use during the forced shut down.  Great improvement
t


----------



## P-E (Mar 27, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Work let me grab my chair from the office to use during the forced shuttle down.  Great improvementView attachment 16973
> t


Lucky.  My chair broke last week.  I thought I had fixed it but I can’t get it to stay up...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The gun is hilarious to me...is that your “tech support?”


Say "everyone on mute one more time MF'er"!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2020)

my WFH isolation space...previously known as my crafting area.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 27, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> *sadly continues to work from office not located at home*


Same. Although I find coming into the office to give me a sense of normalcy.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

my internet was jacked up yesterday &amp; no one was really up until noon.. I wonder if there is a way to switch bandwidth from the commercial districts to the residential areas?

regardless Ive got some conf calls today that need to go well so I am going to the office - I have my "I work for a Contractor" get out of jail free card - but I dont think they are stopping people..


----------



## Platypus Engineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> my internet was jacked up yesterday &amp; no one was really up until noon.. I wonder if there is a way to switch bandwidth from the commercial districts to the residential areas?
> 
> regardless Ive got some conf calls today that need to go well so I am going to the office - I have my "I work for a Contractor" get out of jail free card - but I dont think they are stopping people..


My "get out of jail free" would be I work for a water utility


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 27, 2020)

I love it. The work from home BATTLESTATIONS thread.

I'm just setup at the dining room table. I missed having 2 monitors at work, so I just went with 2 laptops!.On the left is my work laptop for VPN, CAD, FEA, and network folders. On the right is my personal laptop for web-based stuff that doesn't need the work network: email, calendar, Microsoft Teams, Slack, to-do lists and bullshitting online (EB boards, youtube, etc).


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

I should move the router to the basement (my temp office) so i can plug into the LAN- I think that gives me first dibs on “the internet” in the house?

Also the cat does not like sharing it’s bathroom area with me-


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 27, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> my WFH isolation space...previously known as my crafting area.
> 
> View attachment 16980


I put the husband in my craft space. Problem is, now his computer crap is taking up all my crafting space even on the weekend!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 27, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I put the husband in my craft space. Problem is, now his computer crap is taking up all my crafting space even on the weekend!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 27, 2020)

Coworker posted his home office to an internal company blog. Figured it must be the only place he gets peace and quiet from his kids!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 28, 2020)

My work from home setup.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2020)

thats a nice set up right there!

I went in and stole my office chair from work last Friday - already 100 X better than last monday!


----------



## User1 (Mar 30, 2020)

my old desk :


----------



## User1 (Mar 30, 2020)

upgraded at the end of last week:


----------



## User1 (Mar 30, 2020)

haven't done a full transformation yet bc I had to carry in, put together, and flip upright that big ass heavy desk by myself in the small constraints of this tiny ass den. but i love it. i have plans to replace the dark black shelf and the shit over by the window too, but I can only do and move so much at a time as one person. lol


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2020)

I finally "finished" screening in my porch this past weekend.  Good news - Now I can work outside without mosquitoes bouncing off me or chickens crapping on the deck.   Bad news - dog forgot that we now have screen installed.  Pet screen - 1, doggo - 0


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> haven't done a full transformation yet bc I had to carry in, put together, and flip upright that big ass heavy desk by myself in the small constraints of this tiny ass den. but i love it. i have plans to replace the dark black shelf and the shit over by the window too, but I can only do and move so much at a time as one person. lol


Den?  Does your big monitor have double duty as your tv?


----------



## User1 (Mar 30, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Den?  Does your big monitor have double duty as your tv?


i watch tv in the tv/fam room - den/office


----------



## User1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Status update View attachment 17129


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2020)

I think what I miss the most is having 32"+ desk area so you can have paper in between you and keyboard?  I may grab some plywood and rig something up - my current desk width is only 24"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 6, 2020)

^That's the biggest thing I hate about working at client sites.  I rescued the desk I have from an office that was closing.  The working surface is 36" x 72".


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2020)

dumb question since my IT guy is awol.. I am going to start back to the office June 8th, but not full time.  I think for the summer I am going to be doing 3 days a week- 

Ive got a pretty productive set up and want to be able to just take the monitor back and forth and not the docking station -

I just have a basic HP laptop, it has one HDMI and one USB - The docking station is below and it connects via a cable - doesnt actually "dock" but If I cant get an extra from work I was just going to buy something, looks like they are around $100 bucks, but to run multiple monitors should any of these work..

This is the one I have from work:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 29, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> dumb question since my IT guy is awol.. I am going to start back to the office June 8th, but not full time.  I think for the summer I am going to be doing 3 days a week-
> 
> Ive got a pretty productive set up and want to be able to just take the monitor back and forth and not the docking station -
> 
> ...


I'm personally considering buying a couple of monitors with my own funds, since my monitors are huge and cumbersome to lug around. There are some decent ones on the market that are relatively cheap. I can probably get an additional dock from my IT if I need it.

So your laptop has HDMI built in? Do you have only one extra monitor? Is the dock mainly for USB extension then?


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2020)

Normally at work I have two monitors that both plug into the docking station in the picture and then I plug a cable in to the laptop -

I bought one monitor at home and then brought one home from work these past 3 months - so I was going to get another 24IN monitor for my home set up and then try and find the best way to have really all 3 screen work at both places, (laptop, monitor 1, monitor 2) - since I have to use my laptop for calls.

this is the set up at home- the cable that runs out of the laptop goes to the dock station where the monitors are hooked up too..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 29, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Normally at work I have two monitors that both plug into the docking station in the picture and then I plug a cable in to the laptop -
> 
> I bought one monitor at home and then brought one home from work these past 3 months - so I was going to get another 24IN monitor for my home set up and then try and find the best way to have really all 3 screen work at both places, (laptop, monitor 1, monitor 2) - since I have to use my laptop for calls.
> 
> View attachment 17790


Got it, this makes more sense now.

Unfortunately, I don't really see a good way around it other than getting another dock. I can understand not wanting to transport the whole darn thing both places.

If you don't want to spring for an additional monitor for home, I guess I can see it not being too bad to transport one of your work ones back and forth.


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2020)

Yeah I am thinking the same.. 

the monitor on the left was only $80 bucks from the wal-mart, may just grab another. 

I am looking around for a better desk set up - I think for the next 6 months there will be some type of WFH - and I just got a new boss who is in another State so if I dont have any in person meetings and I can not commute I wont mind spending some cash to have that convenience..

I had been going into the office once a week just to get out of the house, last time I went in there was around 40 people there and that sort of took some of the fun out of it..


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 14, 2021)

Cool thread, 
since I'm getting caught up, I'll be the guy to bump old threads today.


I've also been working remotely, and had to set up a home office. I found a corner in the upstairs den. Not a bad deal, comes with a 65" TV and a view of the pool.
The view was distracting during the summer, as I did fall to pressure and did some afternoon conference calls from the water. 
I MISS SUMMER !!


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2021)

I posted this somewhere too, but my home office desk has a bit of an inset notch where the keyboard tray is, and has drawers on either side, so you can't roll the chair arms under the desk. I used to roll the chair under the desk and basically recline at work in the nice ergonomic chair. At home, I was constantly slouching forward because the chair couldn't recline.

After failing with an Amazon riser, I bought this:





__





The VertDesk Standing Desk Converter (Review/Pricing)


Are you interested in the VertDesk Standing Desk Converter? Before you make your purchasing decision read our post to learn the pros and cons of the VertDesk.




www.btod.com





Very solid, happy with it so far. The big downside is that while my back feels better, the heels of my feet are KILLING ME from standing so much. I have some old man sandals coming tomorrow that will hopefully help, but I need to just force myself to lower the desk and sit some during the day. Also using one of those cheap Harbor Freight foam mats to stand on for some cushion.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 15, 2021)

When we first shutdown, I was not prepared in the slightest for work from home. It was chaotic in most electronics stores and computer monitors were out of stock everywhere. I wound up getting a 24" TV from target and hooked up my work laptop to that.

I was working on our kitchen table for about 2 weeks. After that my back really couldn't take those chairs that were not meant for sitting in for hours and I ordered a desk and a chair from wayfair. They actually came in a matter of 3 days since I picked stock options. So then I had more room to add my personal laptop to look up things online and play music on Sirius xm or Spotify.


----------

